# أفضل أنواع مكيفات السبلت



## alhuwemel (16 مايو 2006)

الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحقيقة أني اعجبت كثير ا بهذا المنتدى والمواضيع التي تطرح فيه والخاصة بالمهندسين وعندي طلب من الأخوة الأعضاء وهو الإفادة بأفضل أنواع المكيفات السبلت أو على الأقل نوع المكيف الذي عنك ووجهة نظرك عنه.

مع شكري وتقديري للجميع والسلام


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 مايو 2006)

*مرحبا" بـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـك*











اهلابك اخي الكريم في ملتقي المهندسين العرب
وخاصة قسم التبريد والتكيف 

لكي يتم الاجابة علي سؤال سيادتكم لابد أن نعرف من اي بلد تعيش
لان هذا السؤال مهم جدااااا
لان في كل بلد افضل انواع المكيفات

تقبل تحياتي ,,,
اخوك محمد عبد الفتاح​


----------



## النيزك (16 مايو 2006)

المهندس محمد عبدالفتاح

نفس الطلب لأخي صاحب الموضوع


انا من السعودية واريد مكيف سبيلت لغرفة داخلية في المنزل


فما هي نصيحتك في النوع المناسب والمراكة التي تراها مناسبة

عذرا تطفلنا على صاحب الموضوع 

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 مايو 2006)

هذا كلام اخ سعودي يعمل في مجال التركيبات في السعودية 
افضل المكيفات في السعودية والخليج عامة بالترتيب
Mitsubishi 
Daikin
Oganral
Fuji
York
Trane
Al Zamil


----------



## alhuwemel (17 مايو 2006)

أولا أشكر الأخ محمد عبد الفتاح سيد على تفاعله السريع مع الموضوع.


ثانيا خذ راحتك أخوي النيزك لأننا من نفس البلد (السعودية) وأنا من الرياض.


والحقيقة في ناس كثيره قرت الموضوع لكن للأسف لا يوجد تعليق، على الأقل نوع المكيف الذي يستخدمه ووجهة نظره عنه إن كان يستخدم مكيف سبليت.

مع شكري وتقديري للجميع


----------



## alhuwemel (17 مايو 2006)

سعادة المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح سيد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وماذا عن مكيفات Lg

وشكراً


----------



## hvacboy (17 مايو 2006)

*أنا برد علي سؤالك Lg انت طلبت الافضل وانا اعطيتك ارقي واأجود الانواع*

Mitsubishi 
Daikin
Oganral
Fuji
York
Trane
Al Zamil

من غير زعل وتحيز 
متسوبيشي ودايكن اوجينرال وفوجي ويورك مافيش شكاوي بعد البيع نهائي


----------



## الميع (17 مايو 2006)

اخوانى المهندسين هل نسيتم البناسونيك


----------



## alhuwemel (20 مايو 2006)

الشكر والتقدير للجميع


----------



## النيزك (23 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير مهندس محمد


س ما هو قييمك لمكيفات Lg لأنتشارها الواسع كما أرى؟

ولو قدر أحد الشباب يعطينا الأسعار


----------



## a-scorpion (24 مايو 2006)

*كل المكيفات كويسة بس ...*

كلامك صح كل المكيفات بدون تحيز انا عندي مافيها مشاكل بعد البيع ما عدا Lg وكارير انا اتعقت منها تخيلو وردت لزبون 4 وحدات بكج كارير اثنين جدة واثنين ينبع وطلع عندي وحدة خربانة هنا ووحدة خربانة هناك عملتلي مشاكل :4: 

والصراحة انا ببيع من الزامل مافي زيو صناعة سعودية بس قطع امريكي والكمبروسور من احس الأنواع الأمريكي وانا بنفسي بمكتبي والبيت عندي زامل ما اشتكي منو ابدا طبعا مو كل المديلات ممتازة افضل مديل عندهم الزامل ألترا انصح بيه للناس كلها سعرا وجودة :15: 

وبالمناسبة انا عندي LG احسن من كارير لأنو كلو مواصفات ومتعدد الأنواع والأسعار

وتقبلو تحياتي :14:


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 مايو 2006)

اشكركم كثيرا" علي التفاعل في هذا الموضوع
ولكم خالص حبي
ودمتم في رعاية الله
اخوكم في الله
محمدعبد الفتاح


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 مايو 2006)

والله يا اخي النيزك انا ما اشتغلت في مكيف Lg ولاكن عايز اوضحلك حاجة صغيرة الا وهي ..

حضرتك لو اشتريت مكيف مثلا اي نوع كان وفجأه حصل عطل في المكيف
أكيد شعورك وكلامك عن هذا المكيف مش هيبقي كويس.
وهو اصلا من افضل الانواع
فكلها صدقني راحة نفسية وعيزة خبرة شوية في خدمة ما بعد البيع
ولكم خالص تحياتي 
محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## alhuwemel (28 مايو 2006)

الشكر والتقدير لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ولا زلنا في انتظار المزيد:20: وخصوصا في خدمات ما بعد البيع.


----------



## خالد العسال (11 نوفمبر 2009)

lG افضل جهاز اذا توافر قطع غيار له


----------



## أبو العز2009 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم تحية وبعد إذا أردت الأجود فخذ الياباني وإلاَ فعليك بمكيف ل جي البلازما لتستفيد من فلترة الهواء وسحب الروائح طبعا الكوري الأصلي وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## eyadinuae (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ترين وكرير ويورك وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## alqaraawico (11 مايو 2010)

*الان مكيفات سبلت في الرياض باسعار الصين*

السلام عليكم
نبيع مكيفات سبلت صينى نوع ممتاز اسعار ممتازه اسعار تبدا من 1150 ريال لحجم 18000 وحده من الصين ماركات معروفه .
حيث انك تعلم ان سعر المكيف السبلت الثماني عشر وحده في الصين يباع في الاسواق الصينه بسعر يبدا من 600 ريال ال 1000 ريال مع التركيب ولكن هنا الموردين هم الذين يرفعون السعر .
ولكن اليوم يمكنك ان تستورد من الصين بسعر الصين معنا حتى ولو كان مكيف واحد نطلبه لك مع الكونتيرات التي نطلبها .
الرجاء الاتصال بنا 4452345 الرياض جوال 0565822284
شاكل لكم


----------



## salahdin (12 مايو 2010)

اخواني هذا ماقراته عن مكيفات الخليج ولكن انا قاهري ومحتار اي الماركات الافضل في الجوده والاهم الخدمه مابعد البيع لكم عظيم امتناني


----------



## alqaraawico (27 يونيو 2010)

*اشتر مكيف واحصل على جرامات من الذهب عيار 24 عند شراء مكيف**

السلام عليكم
لدينا عرض دائم للحصول على جرامات من الذهب عيار 24 عند شرائك 3 مكيفات او اكثر فلا تتردد بشراء مكيفات من ( نظم الربيع للمكيفات ت/4912663 جوال 0565822284 ) الرياض مخرج 14 حي الريان شارع احمد بن حنبل مقابل البنك السعودي الهولني . 

لدينا مكيفات 1- ال جي 2 - دايكن 3 - كارير 4 - جنرال الكترك 5 - جري 6 - فوجي 7 - يورك 8 - سانيو 9 - هيتاشي 10 - توشيبا 11 - سامسنج 12 - شارب 13 - هوندي 14 - ترين 15 - ماندو 16 - اوجين وجميع انواع المكيفات المعروضه في السوق 
وكذلك يمكننا توريد مكيفات من الصين باسعار ممتازه لاسماء ماركات مشهوره وضمان 7 سنوات اقل كميه كونتينر حتى يكون سعر المكيف ممتاز .

```

```
*نظم الربيع للمكيفات ت/4912663 جوال 0565822284*


----------



## علي المساري (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
اريد احدث وسائل التكيف الان الموجودة في العالم مع كلفه كل واحدة منها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بدوي القصيم (2 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا قرأة الموضوع وحبيت أرد عليه بالتالي :ـــ
1/أسعار المكيفات السبلت متقاربه نوعاً ما ولاكن المهم ما الذي يبحث عنه الشخص ؟ 
هل يبحث عن قوة تبريد عاليه ؟ أم يبحث عن قوة دفع هواء عاليه ؟ 
بالنسبه لي بحث عن قوة التبريد ولم أجدها للحين جربت السامسونج ولم ينجح والكاريرا ولم ينجح والألجي ويقولون خراباته واجد وأضاهر بحول على الفوجي أو الأو جنرال . 
وتقبلوا تحياتي وتقديري وأنتظرو ردي القادم عن أسعار المكيفات في سوق القصيم .


----------



## harbifw (12 فبراير 2013)

ماذا تقصد ب *Oganral*


----------



## harbifw (12 فبراير 2013)

عندي اكثر من 16 مكيف 24 الف وحده الزامل سبليت...المشكله فيها (قطع غيار مرتفعة) ودائما تنسد ولازم تنظف التصريف و ذلك عن طريق فك الواجهة كلها (تحتاج لمساعد), صوتها مرتفع...ولكن بشكل عام طيبة...مكيفين غيرت لهم (الكمبروسور)..ومؤخرا (مروحتين داخلية)...وشكلها من كثر الفك والتركيب صار (مهربد)...على فكرة الريش (Louver) اتجاه الى اسفل وهذه مشكله كبيرة في توزيع الهواء و مكان المكيف...فقط للمشاركة


----------



## مدار الاستثمار (15 مايو 2014)

يااخوان انا عندي محل مكيفات هل الافضل لي اجيبها من الصين او انزل من المندوبين


----------



## drmady (15 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ، ياريت الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة يفيدونا عن الكارير carrier


----------



## majdi.alori (28 مايو 2014)

اخوانى بعد خبرة 15 سنة واكثر من 40 عطل بشكل يومى للمكيفات بشكل عام انصح بشراء مكيفات متسوبيشى ولكنها غالية نوعا ما بعد ذلك ياتى او جنرال وبعده بترا ثم الزامل ال جى يتكرر بها حرق للى بيسبورد بشكل متكرر وهذه حالة يجب ان تخاف منها ..... حاليا تم سحب جميع مكيفات ال جى بابوظبى من المدارس لهذا السبب


----------

